# Tesla, Pyramid, Energy: Project Assistance



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi all,

So I am finishing up a couple of projects over the next couple of months and want to start on a project build of a Telsa/Pyramid/Energy (or anything else). I am asking for ideas, schematics, technical assistance and guidence and I(and my cousin) will be your little experimental builder.

Some background on me, when I was 16 I built a 2m high pyramid in my backyard after reading about pyramid energy. I spent weeks meditating in it and at the time I believed it was assitive but 30 years later I think it was just wishful thinking of a enthusistic teenager. Now, I've been a Synthetic Chemist and Programmer and I think I can do justice to testing some real world projects. As the youth are fond of saying "my body is ready" and my mind is also!

I have a huge block of land with no neighbours in sight and hundreds of thousands of hectares of unpopulated bush/forest surrounding me, so I was planning to build something audacious. Telsa managed to build all his things with limited technology, a bunch of pidgeons, some mental projection and a tiny bit of funding so I'm sure we can get away with it on the cheap also. 

I would like to build something that has at least some chance of being created, nothing with LOTR type magic incantations or any secret sauce that can't ever be replicated or obtained. So in the spirit of adventure, let's all decide on what we want me to build(if you are in South Victoria, Australia then please join me) and after we have settled on some idea then we will get into design phase followed by build phase.

*Some idea's:*
1. Atmospheric electricity consumption (Tesla raved about this)​- Nikola Tesla free energy: unraveling Greatest Secret​- Nikola Tesla: Atmospheric electricity - Wireless Power Transmission I read about this as a teen and it always stuck with me​2. Dome/Spire fireless heating / lights (we see these in the myriads of old time photo's). Can we replicate this? Do we even know the method of action?​3. A rocket to test the firmanent with pressure/temp/other censors, GoPro and fix the stablisation issues these folks had.​​​​4. A miniture pyramid complete with a limestone capstone all created using geopolymer techniques. Hopefully make it big enough to allow energy generation in the kings cavern to be tested out​- davidovits – Geopolymer Institute​​​​5. Other ideas?​
*Rules:*
a) Schematics/plans must exist or be able to be created by us​b) No magic​c) A real world outcome must be the end goal to be able to measure some success/fail based on project criteria​

*Timeline:*
1. Ideas/Research Phase: First 3 months​2. Design Phase: 3 months​3. Build Phase: 6 - 12 months depending on the idea and any things needed to purchase (I'm not a millionaire so can't just buy tons of items on a whim... My wife will kill me hahah -  although she is hyper supportive of this project)​
Participation in any way's would be much appreciated so I'm not on this journey all alone. I will be documenting via pics/vids as we go and of course if pay dirt of some kind is hit then it will be a gift to the world if possible.

Thanks,
luddite





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WillieladDate: 2020-01-12 03:53:13Reaction Score: 1


Ive been toying with the idea of making a small earthquake. I would not be able to do it on my property but out in the desert maybe. Not near any faults either. 
_18th & 19th centuries: artificial Earthquakes, Volcanoes and Tsunamis_


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-01-12 04:36:48Reaction Score: 0


That sounds like it might be destructive to my homestead but as a curious chap, why would you want to create an earthquake? What if people or property was harmed?


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-12 22:32:50Reaction Score: 1


US6974110B2 - Method and apparatus for converting electrostatic potential energy          - Google Patents
METHOD AND APPARATUS FOR CONVERTING ELECTROSTATIC NSN ENERGY
Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism : Ken L Wheeler : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Pyramids must have a cross correlation to biomagnetics because of their proven effects on plant growth. This means they involve the dielectric hyperspatial medium known as counterspace as theorized by Steinmetz/ect all;  and in order for a pyramid to cause an effect they must then be acting in such a way as to be part of the dielectric medium which produces the magnetic field. We know that Rawls & Davis demonstrated proven effects of using magnetic fields on plant growth and germination so there is a direct cross correlation between form and function which is further validated by theoretical physics.

A tetrahedron is the theorized finite geomentric form of a liquid crystalline matrix with superfluid like  properties which fills the universe. This demonstrated by Kipitza and Rutherford (Kapitza's Spider).

Two tetrahedron make a pyramid and 4 pyramids make a diamond. You're the Synthetic Chemist so you tell me what the diamond geometry represents chemically.

Tesla uses a diamond form inside a sphere in his depiction of a flying saucer of his design. It also includes the use of water. In his tower drawing there is the sphere and then a column leading down to earth and then off on the sides are tunnels leading down to the water table. This is very similar to the great pyramids resting on top of aquifers. What do you suppose is inside the sphere? Doth not the great pyramids themselves rest inside a sphere?

Plasma globe - Wikipedia

A tetrahedron is the theoretical geometric form of the smallest form calculated mathematically to explain the composition of the quantum field, a field which is actually all around us at all times and which is correctly called the Aether/Ether. The reason it is a tetrahedron is that the Aether is a dielectric field of hyperspatial mechanical energy operating as a superfluid and at a calculated mathematical velocity of 10X billion times local light speed. This is completely in line with form following function theory because the tetrahedron from is a magnetic #3D V-Gate which cycles through the galactic core as a magnetic field just as is demonstrated by a magnet's dielectric field.

It appears that two enabling parts to the Tesla Power system is a sphere and inside the sphere is probably another geometric form made from some material which is shaped like a diamond or two paired pyramids. This arrangement appears to use water as a fuel source and using a fusion process converts water back to an electrical form using these geometric shapes. Whatever else is involved these shapes are key enabling parts to the design and are cross validated by other known or theorized data.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-01-12 23:36:42Reaction Score: 0


Rocket.


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-01-13 02:36:05Reaction Score: 0


_@Dielectric_ Top notch reply bro. My comments are nested below.



Dielectric said:


> US6974110B2 - Method and apparatus for converting electrostatic potential energy          - Google Patents
> METHOD AND APPARATUS FOR CONVERTING ELECTROSTATIC NSN ENERGY
> Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism : Ken L Wheeler : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Having spent a few minutes over lunch reading these i think that it can be built simply but it does potentially require some magic if I'm reading it correctly. I hope I'm not. It contradicts itself in the into. I've highlighted in bold the contradictions.

"A new method is described to produce useful electrical energy from DC electrostatic fields using a pyramid-shaped capacitor. The system uses no moving parts and *no mechanical energy is introduced*. Also, when a pyramid-shaped electrode *is charged with DC high voltage*, a propulsive force is generated. This will allow the manufacture of vehicles capable of levitation and flight. "


Dielectric said:


> You're the Synthetic Chemist so you tell me what the diamond geometry represents chemically.


First of all, I was a Synthetic Chemist  for a few years and then switched to programming. I should edit my OP so I don't appear to be something which I am not... but have been. I am picking up chem again and seems I haven't forgotten much at all.  So..chemically it represents nothing. No shape does. What is important at the molecular level are the distances between atoms. These distances can absorb wavelengths if the distances match. If there are multiple bonds in different structured alignments then, say a V shape, then they can likewise absorb partial or complete suitable wavelengths. This is known as resonance. I am probably telling you what you already know as this is mostly common sense stuff so I apologise if this is the case.


Dielectric said:


> Aether is a dielectric field of hyperspatial mechanical energy operating as a superfluid and at a calculated mathematical velocity of 10X billion times local light speed. This is completely in line with the form following function theory because the tetrahedron from is a magnetic #3D V-Gate which cycles through the galactic core as a magnetic field just as is demonstrated by a magnet's dielectric field.


Conventional physics would argue against the faster than light capability of this yet I am open to it but would have to see measured experimental proof otherwise it would fall into the magic' category for me.


Dielectric said:


> It appears that two enabling parts to the Tesla Power system is a sphere and inside the sphere is probably another geometric form made from some material which is shaped like a diamond or two paired pyramids. This arrangement appears to use water as a fuel source and using a fusion process converts water back to an electrical form using these geometric shapes. Whatever else is involved these shapes are key enabling parts to the design and are cross validated by other known or theorized data.


Appearances can be deceiving, we need to test and prove.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-13 03:20:05Reaction Score: 1


You asked I provided.  I am willing to lead a mule to water and that's it. If you drink the water you will become smarter.
Quite honestly you are at ground zero and so you're working from what you think are necessary requirements but they are not needed. You have a brain, evidently a good one, use it.

Conventional physics, the one that was invented by the national security state. The physics that is a major player in the educational debt scheme selling mystical virtual particles and alternate realities along with time travel and quckyon's.

I don't think Tesla would have much to say to validate what passes for educated physics today. Physics today is a lost and stupid joke and many, many, many others agree with that 100%.  I'm not the only one, nor will you be.

To explain this video conventionally is basically impossible since to warp spacetime requires energy on a planetary scale theoretically acting upon hypothetical tensors in order to bend them to support this vehicle. This is manifestly not what is taking place.

_Light is a rate of induction. Observe
_


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-01-13 03:35:05Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> quckyon's.


hahah - that is the best description of modern physics I've read.  



Dielectric said:


> I don't think Tesla would have much to say to validate what passes for educated physics today. Physics today is a lost and stupid joke and many, many, many others agree with that 100%.  I'm not the only one, nor will you be.
> 
> _Light is a rate of induction. Observe_


Yes, I do agree mostly although I would like to point out that many things in chemistry and physics can experimentally be proven. Theory breaks down into statistical probability once the quantum realm is engaged. I have always tended to stop there as it is futile.

That video is incredible.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-13 03:41:33Reaction Score: 1


You don't have to agree. I have my conclusions based on my own extensive research. I can tell you and know I'm correct but that means nothing to you and won't until you yourself mop up a lot more information on your own. Being classically trained is an obstruction more than an assistance but will serve you in the end. Universe has it's way and evidently believes you need that armor.

Just read Wheeler's book on Magnetism. There's a lot of Einstein bashing so be prepared.  This is unquestionable a profound work and in my opinion the single most important scientific book written in the last century; possibly ever.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BasicSkepticDate: 2020-01-13 04:01:12Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> You don't have to agree. I have my conclusions based on my own extensive research. I can tell you and know I'm correct but that means nothing to you and won't until you yourself mop up a lot more information on your own. Being classically trained is an obstruction more than an assistance but will serve you in the end. Universe has it's way and evidently believes you need that armor.
> 
> Just read Wheeler's book on Magnetism. There's a lot of Einstein bashing so be prepared.  This is unquestionable a profound work and in my opinion the single most important scientific book written in the last century; possibly ever.


Im interested in information regarding magnetism, electromagnetism, etc. can you point me to the books to research or read?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-13 05:14:38Reaction Score: 2




Dielectric said:


> US6974110B2 - Method and apparatus for converting electrostatic potential energy          - Google Patents
> METHOD AND APPARATUS FOR CONVERTING ELECTROSTATIC NSN ENERGY
> Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism : Ken L Wheeler : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> ...



Two interposed three dimensional tetrahedrons. The "star" tetrahedron.
Mer-Ka-Ba.
Preston Nichols started recalling wiped memories when working with his Delta-T antenna during a storm. Same basic shape of two opposed pyramids. Creates a vortex in the middle.
They rotate at different speeds...


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-01-13 11:30:38Reaction Score: 1


That sounds relatively easy to make.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-13 13:09:31Reaction Score: 1




BasicSkeptic said:


> Im interested in information regarding magnetism, electromagnetism, etc. can you point me to the books to research or read?


You want start here, with Ken Wheeler's book, which he has made available for free in the 3rd edition.
Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism : Ken L Wheeler : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
Newer editions are available through amazon ect. Probably after you start to get a sense for the logic by reading Ken's work then what I've said will make more sense to you, and by then you will be wanting to buy the latest editions but for now a free online book is good starting point.


Starmonkey said:


> Two interposed three dimensional tetrahedrons. The "star" tetrahedron.
> Mer-Ka-Ba.
> Preston Nichols started recalling wiped memories when working with his Delta-T antenna during a storm. Same basic shape of two opposed pyramids. Creates a vortex in the middle.
> They rotate at different speeds...


How very interesting. I did not know that and that is extremely important actually. I've read his Montauk Project a long time ago and of course at that time I though it was a bit crazy, maybe not so much now. A whole other subject but whatever his source this actually makes sense.

There are no particles involved in magnetism but an important researcher known as UFOPolitics has been working with Ken Wheelers material for a long time doing physical proofs involving magnetism. This video is quite dated and much has gone on since then. Ufopolitics might not even believe in particle physics any longer for all I know.

This video will give you a good conceptualization of how the counterspatial medium moves in a magnet. A magnet is a "coherent dielectric field" and we are living on a planet immersed in an "incoherent" dielectric medium. Not that you're likely to understand this right now but something to begin to be exposed to. The essential difference is that a coherent field is a DC field electrically speaking and an incoherent field is an AC field.

Electricity is the dielectric field under stress. That's all it is.  See they don't want you to have any idea how this works. As Ken say's repeatedly, over and over, mother nature is not a one eyed crack whore with a bag of magic tricks. Mother nature is simplex and from simple principles come complex interactions, so she is simplex but not simple.

There are only two principles to the physics of mother nature.
Force & Motion
Inertia & Acceleration

There is only one force in Mother nature and that is magnetism.

This thing we have called a magnetic field is in reality a hypervelocity medium, and to the best of my knowledge is theorized to have the form of a crystal in the shape of a tetrahedron and behaves as liquid crystalline superfluid, though it would have to be redefined as a hyperspatial superfluid because it passes through matter and is only perturbed by the presence of matter. In other words, unimpeded other than being forced to take a curved and inwards path upon encountering matter. It exits at the center point of mass. This is basically the same conclusion of all previous successful theorists such as Walter Russell who called this hyper-spatial hypervelocty medium dark light.

Understanding these basics; getting them set in your own head so that they make sense and are logical become more important when moving to understand concepts like for example a "False Mass Drive." 



*Related Threads
Decoding 3 - 6 - 9 ... the KEY to their secrets !

Is quantum theory a hoax?*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-13 15:02:07Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Two interposed three dimensional tetrahedrons. The "star" tetrahedron.
> Mer-Ka-Ba.
> Preston Nichols started recalling wiped memories when working with his Delta-T antenna during a storm. Same basic shape of two opposed pyramids. Creates a vortex in the middle.
> They rotate at different speeds...


I talked to Preston in 2017. Cool guy. Passed on in 2018. Wonder what happened to all of his radio equipment?...
I'm not sure what he used the Delta-T antenna for or if it was just the best design.
I've read some books on pyramid power. Materials are important for functioning. Don't use junk. Copper plate maybe helpful. I'm sure there are studies and experiments to do regarding placement, pitch. Great Pyramid had a good angle.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-13 22:16:31Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> I talked to Preston in 2017. Cool guy. Passed on in 2018. Wonder what happened to all of his radio equipment?...
> I'm not sure what he used the Delta-T antenna for or if it was just the best design.
> I've read some books on pyramid power. Materials are important for functioning. Don't use junk. Copper plate maybe helpful. I'm sure there are studies and experiments to do regarding placement, pitch. Great Pyramid had a good angle.


First off, thanks again for the information.
Delta is a bit of a key and can refer to a change in pitch, which here I think would indicate gyroscopic precession. In helicopters there's a delta hinge which rides on a cam/wedge that automatically adjusts the change in pitch of a rotor blade. So the connections are in the Delta reference and I think refers to what you stated about:
Two interposed three dimensional tetrahedrons. The "star" tetrahedron.
Mer-Ka-Ba.
Helicopter Aviation

Maybe I'll have find some of his books once more. I wouldn't mind re-reading The Montauk Project.
Preston Nichols - Stewart Swerdlow - Corum - Larry James

A little story going by memory, but if memory serves me, there's a similar story about the Ottis Carr OTCX-1 had some reported unusual effects. The actual story is some where's in the wilds but supposedly there was a working OTCX-1 and in an experiment several people boarded it and were to fly a short distance away, get out and collect some soil samples, then return to the starting point. This was to be observed by a small group of people to verify all of.

The story goes that they did that, but then when the OTCX-1 had returned back to the starting point, the passengers deboarded and asked what had happened, what went wrong?  All the observers were dumbfounded and asked whatever do you mean? You flew over there, got out an collected some dirt, and now you're back. Sure enough they did have soil samples just as planned. The problem was none of the crew members had any memory of the experimental mission they had just completed.

Otis T.Carr: The Utron Electrical Accumulator ~ Articles,       Model Construction Plans, US Patent # 2,912,244 &c...
How the U.S. Government Suppressed the World’s First Civilian Spacecraft  Industry

Numerous websites related to all that is being discussed here have been shut down. One of the most important was .keelynet.com/
The site below housed the blueprints to the OTCX-1. This site, though still up, had just made contract with Alexey Chekurkov whose antigravity saucer was gaining wide interest and there was a translated interview on that site. Then without warning suddenly the site owner says he's walking away and everthing vanishes.

Sort of sounds like BA Fresco's burning tree panel huh?
The Bank of America Frescos: Confirmation of the Reset?

Clandestine Disclosure  was a site which warehoused the blueprints to the OTCX-1 vanished overnight.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-13 22:44:26Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> First off, thanks again for the information.
> Delta is a bit of a key and can refer to a change in pitch, which here I think would indicate gyroscopic precession. In helicopters there's a delta hinge which rides on a cam/wedge that automatically adjusts the change in pitch of a rotor blade. So the connections are in the Delta reference and I think refers to what you stated about:
> Two interposed three dimensional tetrahedrons. The "star" tetrahedron.
> Mer-Ka-Ba.
> ...


All about geometry. And consciousness.
It's why "disclosure" can't really happen without system failure and collapse.
ALL will change with the ultimate technology.
Refers to solar plexus and heart area as well. Masculine and feminine energies intermingling.
Not sure if three sided pyramid isn't grounded enough energetically? Too polarized? Four sides grounds it more.
Squaring the circle.
Pretty sure Preston's antennas had four faces on the top, four faces on the bottom. He had the wires running along the angles but also through it along the support beams. Not sure if the wiring was important. Probably somewhat.
Some video relating to Tesla and things I said above. Can't find... searching through history...
What you were talking about anyway. Saw it awhile ago


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-14 00:11:28Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> All about geometry. And consciousness.
> It's why "disclosure" can't really happen without system failure and collapse.
> ALL will change with the ultimate technology.
> Refers to solar plexus and heart area as well. Masculine and feminine energies intermingling.
> ...


Disclosure will only happen by pulling ourselves out of the organized crime cabal through a grass roots effort. Only by systemic collapse will we gain any of the last 80+ years of knowledge that's in the hands of corporate dictators. I completely agree with you.

Electrical ground is in hyperspace according to Ken Wheeler. However I am with you and understand the gist of what you're implying. Hyperspace is the counterspatial dielectric field: A liquid maxtrix of crystalline forms moving at hyper velocities. That description is what I have culled from all the available information, but it is far more than that by all accounts and so what you're saying resonates.

I have to see if can get my associates working on the concept of two interposed three dimensional tetrahedrons. The "star" tetrahedron.
Mer-Ka-Ba.

Interesting that just the other day I was examining this form. See, geometric shapes are associated with crystals. The ARV/Flux liner used Herkimer Quartz in it's so-called capacitor plates. This is a piezo material and from that we now have PZT materials. The study and official beginning of the classification of crystals is pretty recent beginning in 1960.

Now of course a crystal is like a prism, understand, and so this matrix I'm blathering about, well it flows through matter but the form of crystals can evidently guide this medium such that in some materials, like quartz, and artifically now in PZT materials, the material first acts as an insulator, a dielectric is what an insulator is officially called, but when stressed it emits an electrical discharge and that stress can be inducted by spinning the magnetic field. Now if  you're following what I'm saying what that means is that this material can become a power generator.

If you call up the McCandlish illustration you will see Mark's illustration of the so called alien reproduction vehicle, also called the flux liner, and the base of this machine is composed of 48 pie shaped capacitors. That's the common term because it's the one Mark first used to describe these. Now his explanation of how this works was based on his own knowledge, which far exceeds what people may think since his work was primarily with the military industrialists, and consequently he had to understand something about most of the things he was paid to illustrate. He also has a friendship with Harold E. Puthoff who is well known and has published numerous articles relating to physics. Do not rely on the wikipedia version of who he is.
Home
MarkMcCandlish.com > Unusual Craft > ARV Cutaway
Harold E. Puthoff

Again, the ideas of how the flux liner supposedly worked are based on the Einsteinian idiocy that space can be bent by gravity, which lead to the idea and subsequent mathematical models of tensors theory, suggesting that space was a kind of lattice work of connected points. You have any idea how long that last sentence took for me put together? See they can't even explain their own ideas simply. So anyways, using tensor theory physicists theorized that by applying vast quantities of electrical power to the surrounding space would act to bend space+time.

Well this is a distortion of what's actually taking place. So like all disinformation it's taking a known truth and distorting it to fit a narrative. This is not how space works. Tesla called Einstein a fuzzy haired crackpot for a reason. Space is a vacuum and there is no such thing as gravity either. Gravity is an induction of counterspace's medium. A spinning magnetic field can act to draw in more of the hyperspatial field.

The origins of this understanding are found in those few illustrations of Nazi Virl Saucers where they are spinning tetrahedrons around a sphere.
Original experiments conducted by me validated the magnetic 3d Vee gate which is a tetrahedron. So those saucers were real, not illusionary or fictional as has since been said. They have a factual and demonstrated basis for a theoretical operation, and what's more the physics the Nazi Scientists were using was the Aether Theory. See the late Henry Steven's book "Hitlers Flying Saucers."
http://ufomotion.xyz/Dossier_HTML_PDF/Hitlers_Flying_Saucers.pdf

Now there's been a number of maligned patents in recent years, partly because people are so misinformed and lied to they can't recognize something significant when it's shown to them. In addition, no patent is going to be approved unless it can be explained either by General Relativity, Special Relativity, or Quantum Theory. Thus reading some of these patents is of little help since the genius behind them has to explain them in ways which aren't really true but are required. For example, one John St. Claire. Said by at least one psychic to be held incognito on some island. Something I wouldn't put past them to do BTW.

READ THESE Alien Space Fans
US20040164824A1 - Hyperspace energy generator        - Google Patents
US20190058105A1 - Piezoelectricity-induced Room Temperature Superconductor        - Google Patents
Flying Triangles and the black holes on my fridge.
Flying Triangles And The Black Holes On My Fridge

A clue in his patent called the Bobbin on how to create a rotating magnetic field.
US20030209636A1 - Bobbin electromagnetic field propulsion vehicle          - Google Patents

US20060145019A1 - Triangular spacecraft          - Google Patents
US20060071122A1 - Full body teleportation system        - Google Patents
US20030209635A1 - Electric dipole moment propulsion system        - Google Patents
US20040200925A1 - Cavitating oil hyperspace energy generator          - Google Patents
US20030230675A1 - Rotor inductance propulsion system        - Google Patents
US20030209637A1 - Rotating electrostatic propulsion system          - Google Patents
US20030197093A1 - Magnetic vortex wormhole generator          - Google Patents
US20060072226A1 - Remote viewing amplifier          - Google Patents


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-14 01:13:29Reaction Score: 0




Dielectric said:


> Disclosure will only happen by pulling ourselves out of the organized crime cabal through a grass roots effort. Only by systemic collapse will we gain any of the last 80+ years of knowledge that's in the hands of corporate dictators. I completely agree with you.
> 
> Electrical ground is in hyperspace according to Ken Wheeler. However I am with you and understand the gist of what you're implying. Hyperspace is the counterspatial dielectric field: A liquid maxtrix of crystalline forms moving at hyper velocities. That description is what I have culled from all the available information, but it is far more than that by all accounts and so what you're saying resonates.
> 
> ...


Some Buckaroo Banzai shit
Flux capacitor.
Time travel.
Toroidal fields is right!


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-01-14 02:15:34Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> Original experiments conducted by me validated the magnetic 3d Vee gate which is a tetrahedron.


This is terrific info. Can you please describe some info about your experiments, what the outcome was and why you stopped trying to confirm? (did you hit a roadblock?)


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-14 08:29:28Reaction Score: 1


We, that is myself along with others, have been on this and related topics for a long time. We are only now beginning to obtain a clear image of how things work. The following simple experiment was created by me to test a theory and to help understand 1st Generation Nazi Saucer Design.

Aluminum can become superconductive in a motional magnetic field. That's why aluminum is used in this model. One might use graphite or pyrolitic graphite and expect serious improvements. Without using better materials all I can says is that the tetrahedron seems to be capable of movement in either direction with equal ease and also seems to develop a memory and becomes better over time. I now use the pointed end forwards so that's what I would recommend and this is the reverse of the drawing.
I noticed that magnetic V gates were essentially all 2D V-gates. That understanding lead me to construct my dielectric glider model as a #3D version of a magnetic V-Gate. I did that by cutting a tetrahedron out of an aluminum pop can and creating a simple experimental test to see if it would or could propel itself. The general gist of it is shown in the schematic. I wouldn't say this was exactly a success but it did, at times, jet forwards and other times putt putt along for a couple inches. The whole thing has to be held on a good angle to get any results, and tapping the steel plate helped a lot, but it was clear that there was a propulsive force taking place.

https://i.postimg.cc/s2KG3mhn/Graphite-Sail.png

https://i.postimg.cc/nzj06Hzk/Dielectric-Hyperspace.png

Now I know these posts are long. I can't help that, not if you want to understand what is happening because this whole entire topic has far reaching consequences which go way outside of this thread and most of them are quite frankly scary as hell and have been taking place for quite some time. We are all on a time line whether you know it or not. The clock is ticking.

So you see, I'm giving you a condensed sketch of my detective work that's taken place over many years.

Now the history of R&D (research and development) relating to astrophysics  before World War One shows very clearly that there was a major push to understand what space was and how gravity was created. The ideas about what this might be are not those of Einstein. Him and the mass propaganda and educational mind control that supports his models come later, especially after the Second World War with the introduction of the GI Bill and now as part of a more complex education debt scheme that also is a key part to a mind control system involving so-called science.

Remember it's Neil deGrasse Tyson, astrophysicist, whose forwarded the notion that maybe we humans are just too stupid to figure out how UFO's work. Even Richard Dolan whose own book on UFO's and the National Security State has fallen for this idiocy and compare all of us to being a collective of dogs trying to discover where dog food comes from.

I don't know about the rest of you but they can both shove it, but this is where the "Officially Approved Icons of Physics are on the topic" and they are such great con men that even very critical and intelligent people can't find their out of the UFO matrix.

However the PTB are telling you through their mouthpieces that you are all a bunch of dumbasses no smarter than dogs. This is how we are now seen by TPB. If that doesn't alarm you well then maybe you are. As for anyone who does think they may be more intelligent than the family pet then you're going to think for yourself and with others outside of convention. That system is clearly evil incarnate.

OK? So now lets move on;

So the focus of Rutherford and Kapitza was to developed isotopes of liquid helium because it was the closest thing to the theoretical material which filled the Universe and which also penetrated matter creating gravity, or so something along those lines was thought at the time. Kapitza demonstrated that the Aether was a sort of superfluid with his glass model known as the Kapitza's Spider. Looks like this. This was the true reason for the development of isotopes of liquid helium so that experiments could be performed that could be detected since the Aether wasn't detectable and only theoretical.


What they did know was that this unknown substance was a dielectric. It's one thing to say oh yes, it's a dielectric, it is an entirely other matter to figure out in your own mind what the hell that really means. I seriously doubt too many people really understand what it is, but a magnets' line of force is a coherent dielectric field line. Like a laser compared to a light bulb. That's what a magnetic field is and it's a dielectric line of force. This means that the coherent magnetic ray is composed of counter space  and is hyperspatial. You can now see this is true by using a ferrocell and there the hyperspatial field is visible in #3D where it appears like a hologram. This is really where the holographic universe idea comes from.

From this point on it becomes a bit sketchy what is going on. Even today a magnetic fields' theoretical make up isn't recognized officially, but according the mathematical models of quantum physics the Universe is composed of tetrahedrons. Meaning that at the Planck scale this geometric form is the crystalline shape which binds/fills the universe.

So ya know, it's not like anyone anywhere, or any book except for Ken Wheelers is going to clue you in to the true nature of the Universe. So I'm telling you what I know, what I've pieced together and hopefully this will assist others by cutting off about 12 to 15 years of wandering around listening to idiots talk about gravity, gravity waves, spacetime, bending space, gravitomagnetic gravity, and more insane ideas than you care to know.

The Universe is fundamentally very simple. Out of simplicity complexity arises. It's not a bag of magical particles, virtual particles, photons, gravitons, glueon's, but for us it is one of peons having the wool pulled over their dull dog eyes.

The theory of the Aether was the operating theory used by Nazi Scientists. They didn't use Einsteinian Physic's and all the evidence, which is considerable in my view, says they solved the gravity problem but ya know I don't have to tell you that, Wernher von braun flatly said so. You really can't any better authority and Wernher told the truth before he died as well.

Henry Steven's who wrote Hitlers Flying saucers gives a wonderful synopsis of the Aether Theory in his book in his section on the Karl Schappeller Device. You can read it here in this extract from his book. This then gives you some clue as to what people thought before WWII about the way Universe works. BTW, we know the Schappeller device was real because it was studied three years and there's even a book about it.
https://free-energy-info.co.uk/Stevens.pdf

OK, so now these saucer drawings were pretty mystifying for a long time. Notice that as they progress you get increasing complexity. Stacked tetrahedrons specifically, and in fact if you layer tetrahedrons upon each other using my dielectric glider model you will see some other interesting effects from time to time.

So not too long ago I learned about the quantum physics theorists mathematical model of counterspace was a geometric model of a tetrahedron and I suddenly realized I was staring at tetrahedrons in these first generation saucer designs, and ya know what that says; right? It says that long before WWII and Adolf Hitler this theoretical model a liquid crystalline fluid known as counterspace was what filled the Universe and that hyperspace was known to be moving at some phenomenal speeds far exceeding Einsteinian speed limit. It say's that today's so-called quantum physics is using information from at least 80 to 100 years old to re-tell another lie about the way Universe works.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-14 15:09:59Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> We, that is myself along with others, have been on this and related topics for a long time. We are only now beginning to obtain a clear image of how things work. The following simple experiment was created by me to test a theory and to help understand 1st Generation Nazi Saucer Design.
> 
> Aluminum can become superconductive in a motional magnetic field. That's why aluminum is used in this model. One might use graphite or pyrolitic graphite and expect serious improvements. Without using better materials all I can says is that the tetrahedron seems to be capable of movement in either direction with equal ease and also seems to develop a memory and becomes better over time. I now use the pointed end forwards so that's what I would recommend and this is the reverse of the drawing.
> I noticed that magnetic V gates were essentially all 2D V-gates. That understanding lead me to construct my dielectric glider model as a #3D version of a magnetic V-Gate. I did that by cutting a tetrahedron out of an aluminum pop can and creating a simple experimental test to see if it would or could propel itself. The general gist of it is shown in the schematic. I wouldn't say this was exactly a success but it did, at times, jet forwards and other times putt putt along for a couple inches. The whole thing has to be held on a good angle to get any results, and tapping the steel plate helped a lot, but it was clear that there was a propulsive force taking place.
> ...


You work on the outer technological application. I'll work on the inner.
I plan to travel without a craft.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-14 19:54:54Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> You work on the outer technological application. I'll work on the inner.
> I plan to travel without a craft.


Way ahead of you Starmonkey 

This first clip with the halo and subsequent vanishing in a ball of golden light moving over water, interestingly enough, well this may be a real capture of high technology of the breakaway civilization.  It isn't something to be dismissed as many have. My guess is that if this is real it is in effect a portable sort of transport through hyperspace, and works on the same principles seen in the previous video of the #TR3B filmed over Paris about a decade ago. One of the reasons I believe this could be real is because I have an art image which depicts a technology that is obviously intended to produce a halo. Now there's only one reason for such piece of equipment and that's to present a god like angelic being who can has an ability to seemingly fly/teleport.  I'm not sure that this is a fictional construct or a bit of truth telling under the guise of fantasy art. All I can say for sure is that in theory it is possible and it would be the result of technology and we do have some concept of how this would work, and if it does exist it might then be expected to produce the results seen in this first video clip. This could be an accidental capture of a member of the breakaway civilization accidentally triggering his transport device, then being noticed he is forced to flee the area. It's certainly not like anything else I've ever seen anywhere. The closest thing is of course the halo of an Angel.

We have to realize that our world is ruled by gangsters. Sure this could have been staged but that doesn't mean it wasn't real, and that what they filmed was real, then sold to the public as a marketing campaign, but underneath is a message to the ruling gangsters on this side of the duck pond.
Like See...This....?  So it's a potential threat being communicated, or any number of other messages, like a general broadcast that we have this now.

OK, well to get back to tin can experiments, something a little more reasonable for most people, and begin to show the mechanical connections to illustrations of Nazi Saucer development with an eye towards actually assisting the OP.

Now this is my interpretation based on what I think I understand so far. The original ideas expressed in the German illustrations seem to have come from rational thinking and well educated people about what caused gravity. We can see that the German Scientists had at least 80 years ago done the math and theorized what todays Quantum Physicist's now say about space. This being the association with the geometry of a tetrahedron to the fabric of space+time.  Make sure you keep the pollution of Space+Time apart as well as the other ideas of quantum physics. Generally assume whether it's Einsteinian or Quantum that you're being lied to.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Con't;

Now the association with the tetrahedron can be simplified as a magnetic V gate but in #3D. However there's more involved here because this is the geometric theoretical form/shape of the crystal which makes up hyperspace. To be clear about what that means it's the holographic like material you can see with a Ferrocell but can neither see or touch without one, and in most instances also cannot detect because normally, though it is all around us everywhere, it's in an incoherent state. So even with a Ferrocell lens you can't see hyperspatial fluid unless it's in a condensed form. A magnetic ray is a condensed form. Remember a magnet is like a laser and is creating a coherent ray out of the surrounding Aether and the Aether is this hyperspatial place you can see in the Ferrocell lens.  So if you're not familiar with what this is about find out now.

Ferrocell

So there's a lot more going on than just a magnetic V gate with the tetrahedron shape, but to understand the gist of what it's about then think of each of the opposed tetrahedrons in the Treibwerk 7B as one side of a magnetic pole with the middle being the bloch wall.

It's pretty obvious that these early designs are attempting blend ideas about causes of gravity with theoretical notions of what form (geometry) could transmit the Aether in to a sphere (Earth), and with the obvious notion that if you could do this asymmetrically then ....then....bing~ you're flying right?

Now in the bottom left you see there's a reference to the late Joe Parr and his magnetic arrangement. This may stimulate you to recall your movies and the Nazi's predilection for Egyptian Artifacts. Hmm....?

Well ya know Joe Parr worked on classified somethings in Antarctica. I believe he remains the only person in recent history to have camped out atop the great pyramid. Fortunately for us Dr. John DeSalvo has kept Joe Parr's information alive....so far anyways.
Great Pyramid of Giza Research Association

The point is there's a relationship between the asymmetrical tetrahedron arrangement and the layout of Joe Parr's magnets in his spinning pyramid experiments. The Germans seem to have this idea of feeding an asymmetrical Aether energy into the sphere, which rotates like earth BTW, and also putting electric power in with this while at the same time using sound emitters to vibrate the sphere. These are all very logical given what I know.


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-01-15 09:04:05Reaction Score: 0


_@Dielectric_  Are there any examples of anyone getting anything like this to work?

P.S. I'm moving house over the next week so can't test out the pizza tray experiment but I will.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-15 12:47:35Reaction Score: 0




luddite said:


> _@Dielectric_  Are there any examples of anyone getting anything like this to work?
> 
> P.S. I'm moving house over the next week so can't test out the pizza tray experiment but I will.


These specific designs are primitive. They might work and it might be fun to try to get one to work just as an experiment, but it's what comes out of this that counts. See, we understand a lot more and replication of these designs are not necessary to know that there is a theoretical basis for these designs to work.  I just wouldn't recommend it except for fun and to show up the deniers, we have better ways to go about this now but they are born out of these designs.

The important part is to understand the role of the tetrahedrons. That's the purpose of the experiment. Not to make these zip about but just validate that they can produce a thrust and act as #3D V Gates. That's what important and why I created the toy. I needed to validate the #3D Vee Gate and this is a simple way to do that.  I'll explain more but I got to take a timeout.

You could check out this as well. It's a thread I've run for about 3 years now.
An Inquiry in to the Alien Reproduction Vehicle -                   Energetic Forum


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-15 15:20:52Reaction Score: 1


Yo, D!
What you think about Faraday cages or orgone accumulators?
Whatever their peculiarities of name or application...
Read some Reich. Genius AND crazy, but usually go together.
Definitely more into Jung and Reich than stinky old panty sniffing Freud.
I'm into things that WORK, rather than theories galore.
Like, if it mattered what the shape of our world was, we would do something with that information rather than debate and argue. Get in a boat or plane and GO.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-31 03:26:16Reaction Score: 2




Starmonkey said:


> Yo, D!
> What you think about Faraday cages or orgone accumulators?
> Whatever their peculiarities of name or application...
> Read some Reich. Genius AND crazy, but usually go together.
> ...


So much going on and I don't know how to track stuff well on the forum yet so sorry for the delay.

Well I'm in to trying to make things that work but I'm on a time line and have to pick what to focus on. I chose to focus on anti-gravity and that doesn't leave room for wandering off because I'd like to see some kind of success before I die. Especially when you've seen that these things are really real and probably are just human made machines. So there's got to be a solution and honestly it simply cannot be that complex. If you can take some balsawood, tissue, wood glue, and make a glider then making a model of an antigravity device is the next step. It's the electric/magnetic version and sure it's going to be more complex because it's the next level up, but it isn't that simple because (unlike aviation) the science to antigravity involves purposely corrupted physics which is still on-going, then a corrupted/inaccurate electrical theory (there are no electrons; they are something else), and till very recently a nearly complete ignorance of what magnetism is.

Here's a little collage I put together. That Top one is supposedly in hanger 4, at area somewhere's, Lol~  It''s a clip out of Michael Schratt's book and this is exactly what I personally saw so I know that thing is real and I seriously doubt it's alien. Gravity is by induction of a hyperspatial liquid crystal forming substance and if you read the Late Joe Parr's words  that is the explanation for pyramids and and tetrahedrons.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-31 04:18:31Reaction Score: 1



I'm starting to get it now. Thanks for all of your diligence, caped crusader!
It's SO SIMPLE really. Interspatial units. WOW.
There IS no gravity. Or there ISN'T anti-gravity. It's jump and aim for the floor and MISS! It's like the Greatest American Hero without the instruction manual for the suit...
And then he finally finds it!


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-31 04:42:55Reaction Score: 2




Starmonkey said:


> I'm starting to get it now. Thanks for all of your diligence, caped crusader!
> It's SO SIMPLE really. Interspatial units. WOW.
> There IS no gravity. Or there ISN'T anti-gravity. It's jump and aim for the floor and MISS! It's like the Greatest American Hero without the instruction manual for the suit...
> And then he finally finds it!


Ya, the Aether is Counterspace. Counterspace is the correct term for the invisible energyfield which magnets suck in to make a magnetic field. That stuff is some sort of liquid like material.  A super ubber dupper super fluid. Goes through basically anything and is only perturbed in passing, meaning it makes an arcing curve.  Just remember the Aether or Ether as you like, spelled both ways, is really and correctly called counterspace, and that is the same energyfield as Tesla's Radiant Energy, or Nick Cook's Zero Point Energy, but it's all the same thing.

It's counterspace because it's counter to our own. It's hyperspace because it's hyperspatial, or in it's own space relative to us, but really that's because we are in a shadow of sort of this hypervelocity fluid.

We know that it is a dielectric ubber duper super fluid, or something like that, and a liquid can make any form, so this tetrahedron form isn't fixed or anything like that, not as far as I know, but this is the form it is in to move, which I think it never stops doing, and so that is the shape of building blocks of space and probably of matter itself. It is likely the shape that really makes the "real matrix."  The best depiction of how this works is in Star Wars when the ships jump in to hyperspace. Hyperspace is counterspace, it's that junk you see in the ferrocell lens. That's hyperspatial counterspace made visible as a coherent magnetic field.

You just can't see it or feel it because we are moving so slowly. When you merge with hyperspace distance essentially vanishes. This is why Wheeler is saying space is a shadow, because space is like a mirage because you're moving so slowly, like salted slug in death throws. Shit's whizzing by so fast you can't see it. I know because when that tetrahedron took off it essentially vanished, but it hadn't vanished it just accelerated away that fast.

This video is very good video. I'm sure it is real. This is the relative velocity once an object begins connecting to hyperspace (the energy field of counter space) and once it's in that field it's out of ours.  It's easy to say another dimension but it's not another dimension. It's right next to you right this second, only you're going so slow you cannot sense it. Something like that. Remember I'm not an expert. Learning on the fly myself.

==================================Added This=========================================

Here's something that dovetails with all of this which is pretty interesting. Michael says God told him to put this down. This needs to be tested but it is about as original as you can get and based on what I think I understand the elements are all here. This system or one based on it may well work with the right materials.

*GOD BASED MAGNETISM*
MICHAEL S. GREEN
THE MACHINE THAT BUILT THE PYRAMIDS AND CORAL CASTLE
the-pyramids-and-coral-castle - godbasedmagnetism.org


----------



## Justtheg (Jul 22, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Starmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to get it now. Thanks for all of your diligence, caped crusader!
> ...



I hope OP tests this


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 17, 2022)

So, is the Tesla's “flying machine” that used to fly “anti-gravity”, designed earlier or after the Nazi one? Tesla described his craft with the following words:

“My flying machine will be no wings or propellers. Seeing her on the ground, you would have guessed that she could fly. Nevertheless, it will be able to move through the air in any direction perfectly safe at speeds higher than you ever reached, regardless of the weather, air pockets and downdrafts. If you wish, she will be able to climb inside such a stream. She can hover in the air absolutely still, regardless of wind, for a long period of time. Its lifting power will not depend on fragile devices similar to avian wings, and a definite mechanical power”.


----------

